# The Real Story



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

There appear to be several current or former military on this site. The following link is a article that lends a different view then the one we see every day on our news.

snip/
Editors' Note: LTC Tim Ryan is Commander, Task Force 2-12 Cavalry, First Cavalry Division in Iraq. He led troops into battle in Fallujah late last year and is now involved in security operations for the upcoming elections. He wrote the following during "down time" after the Fallujah operation. His views are his own. snip/

http://www.worldtribune.com/worldtribune/0...0680555557.html

Jared

GO ARMY


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

My nephew, Sgt. Marine Corp 5th Infantry, 3rd Battalion, has been in Iraq twice. First, during the inital invasion, and a second tour that ended last November. He is at Camp Pendelton now.

He was in the wave of Marines that came in from Kuwait, was there in the square when the large statue of Saddam was pulled down, and was there the first time the Marines prepared to enter Fallujah.

He said his daytime work in the second tour was house to house, very harrowing. But he said almost every Iraqi he met was very happy we are over there.

I am very proud of him.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

12+ Years in the National Guard. Spent the last 7 years as a Crew Chief on the Blackhawk, with 5 of those in Medevac. Luckily I've missed the recent deployments, guess it's just a matter of time now...

I agree the real story needs to be told, not just the bias of the news agencies that are looking at numbers.

Looks like I might be jumping over to the Air Force to get into some of the Satellite technology.

Support Our Troops!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm retired Air Force and am a military brat to boot. It seems we rarely get a real look at what is going on. I think it's because most reporters don't want to get out of the big cities. This allows the terrorists to concentrate their effort where they are guaranteed they will get the greatest press coverage. The other culprit is our desire for the sensational. What sells papers? A bombing or another school opening?

I am proud of our nation and the courage of our military for taking on the tough jobs. Remember being right isn't inherintly easy. If we had listened to the rest of the world we would still be dealing with the Soviet Union, Hitler, and there would be no South Korea.

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've done 4 years Active (USAF), 1 year Reserve (USAF) and 18 years DOD Civilian (USAF).

We have sent many of our people into the combat area, and they've certainly come back...changed. I've heard the stories, and seen, first hand, what it does to people.

It takes special people to do what they do. They certainly don't do it for the money!

Support our troops any way you can.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree...I spent seven years active Army (the last three as a recruiter) and then one year in the Army Reserve starting up a new company. Also spent a couple of years with the Special Forces (not me, but my freinds) while at Fort Bragg and heard all kinds of stories about 'Nam. I can imagine what our new troops are facing now in Iraq.

I supported our troops then and still do today! Thank God we got 'em.

Mark


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Jared,

Thanks for the post... I needed that. I am so tired of the negative.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I took this photo outside of Tuzla Bosnia in 1999 while US media was reporting that the citizens wanted America out and that it wasn't safe for us to be there. The biggest danger was running over one of the kids that would run out to greet us. I'll bet that there are places in Afghanistan and Iraq that are experiencing the same and it just doesn't make it to the news.


----------

